# Quote



## opusnron (Nov 7, 2002)

What's the normal turnaround time for a quote. I requested one at 8:30am on the 20th and haven't heard anything yet.

Thanks

Ron


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Hi Ron,

It's supposed to be just a few hours, however
my Internet Sales Manager is doubling as a 2nd-year
law student, so sometimes it takes a bit longer.
For Bimmerfest members, we've tried to simplify
the process with a "build your own deal" directly here.

Name: Ron
Make: BMW
Model: 530i
Color: Slate Green
Comments: Sand Leather with following options; 205, 416, 465, 508, 522, 609, 677, ZSP, ZPP, ZCW.

Check this out:

:thumbup:

==========================================

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=14700

"For those of you "fest" enthusiasts that may be interested in getting a new 2003 BMW 525i or 530i for a killer price, Jon and I have come up with the follwing "Super" Internet special" for a limited time:

For a factory ordered 2003 525i or 530i where delivery is taken at Cutter Motors in Santa Barbara, CA.;

Your price is invoice (+) $1200.00

No gimmicks, hidden charges, blah, blah, yada, yada.

Here is my disclosure: 
We do participate in MACO which to us is 1% of base invoice. This amount is added to the total invoice amount. 
This does not apply to Euro Delivery or Performance Delivery Center orders. 
We have a limited amount of modifiable orders available, so first come first serve. 
A refundable deposit is required to place the order. 
A production number for the order will be provided immediately after submission and confirmation.

That's it!! 
To take advantage, contact me directly at [email protected]."

========================================

Ron, 
Here is a link to the pricing that I provided once upon a time
to Roadfly.com (before the $hit hit the fan from my posting/
hosting confidential information onthe Internet)...

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/pricing/2003/2003_e39.pdf

I asked Alan to remove my name from the credits
for providing it...

==========================================



> _Additional question by Ron in his quote request_
> 
> * Also would like the following accessories; CD changer, alarm system, lojack, & Nav-TV., and cell phone*


This one is easy too:

1. CD changer - $695.00 installed
2. Alarm System - *standard equipment on an e39*! 
3. lojack - n/a/ in SB, therefore :dunno:
4. Nav-TV - a hack job that is n/a in N.A.
5. Cell phone - that depends on which one you want. None
of BMW's phones are worth what they charge for them
(at least double what you can get aftermarket)...

=========================================

Ron, I hope that this will suffice for the time being,
that is until I see Franco in the morning, and bust his
bal$$ for slacking off on the job!


----------



## opusnron (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks for the info, you stay up late! Unfortunately I am still having problems with pleasing the wife (5 sedan) and pleasing me (3 coupe) She wants me to drive the sedan while she drives a SLK!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

opusnron said:


> *Thanks for the info, you stay up late! Unfortunately I am still having problems with pleasing the wife (5 sedan) and pleasing me (3 coupe) She wants me to drive the sedan while she drives a SLK! *


I'm familiar with that drill.

I drive an E46 Coupe, and my wife drives an X5.
We trade cars on my day off, and I have a hard time
getting her to trade me back. She wants a convertible,
but something larger than an E46.

Maybe in a few years we'll do ED with the
new 6 Series...



You gotta keep the wife happy!

:thumbup:


----------

